# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  me gjeni ket program ju lutem me dueht patjeter

## aR-my_nD

qe po ta marr ni shembull sikur se un dhe ti po bisedojm ne msn dhe un te them ty a malishon kameren te shof ne kamer se kush je, por tui nuk e lishon nuk pranon me te pa ne kamer, pastaj un permes ni programit pa e ditur ti un muj met pa ne kmaer ty por nuk ke mundesi per ta ditur se po te shof ne kamer,


me kuptoni qka kerkoj? 

nese po ju falenderoje dhe ju lus qe te me ndihmoni...

----------


## arbeni_al

> qe po ta marr ni shembull sikur se un dhe ti po bisedojm ne msn dhe un te them ty a malishon kameren te shof ne kamer se kush je, por tui nuk e lishon nuk pranon me te pa ne kamer, pastaj un permes ni programit pa e ditur ti un muj met pa ne kmaer ty por nuk ke mundesi per ta ditur se po te shof ne kamer,
> 
> 
> me kuptoni qka kerkoj? 
> 
> nese po ju falenderoje dhe ju lus qe te me ndihmoni...


Po ketu e gjete te pyesesh sepse seshte ndonje pyetje qe ia vlen .

----------


## The Helper

Te pakten e din emrin e programit?

----------

